# SGT Michael Ferschke - USMC



## AWP (Aug 15, 2008)

Blue Skies.

http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=12142



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom.
> 
> Sgt. Michael H. Ferschke Jr., 22, of Maryville, Tenn., died Aug. 10 while supporting combat operations in Salah ad Din province, Iraq. He was assigned to 3rd Reconnaissance Battalion, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, Okinawa, Japan.
> 
> For additional background information on this Marine, news media representatives may contact the Okinawa public affairs office at 011-81-611-745-0790 or OkinawaPAO@usmc.mil .


----------



## BS502 (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Marine.


----------



## car (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn.  RIP my brother.

Semper Fi.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest Well, Marine


----------



## tova (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Sgt. Ferschke.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Sgt. Michael H. Ferschke Jr

Prayers out to your family and those in harms way.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP SGT.  Semper Fi.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP, Sgt. Ferschke


----------



## 0699 (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP SGT. Semper Fi.


----------

